# Photo Contest Challenge Discussion Thread - Cryptocoryne



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Please discuss in this thread the:

*Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae Photo Contest Challenge*​
*The objective: *Contest showcases and focuses on the beauty of _Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae_​
*The prize: *Large Assorted Rare Plant Package​
*The deadline: *Sunday March 4, 2007 5:00 pm (EST)​
*Voting time frame:* Thursday March 8 - Sunday March 18, 2007​
_For more details on regarding the contest please see the official contest annoucement. _

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

So who's going to be first to submit an entry or are you saving the best for last? 

-John N.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Is it open for international participants?  Thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, internationals participants will receive a different prize To Be Determined since sending plants overseas is difficult. So feel free to submit your entries! 

Can't wait to see what people come up with!

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Alright we have a couple of entries sent submitted! Thanks for getting the ball rolling!

With the turnout right now, it's really anyone's game though. All you gotta do is take a shot of this plant and send in your photos. You never know if you're gonna win!

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*VOTING IS OPEN! **Go Cast Your Vote!*​
Please submit your vote to the contest in this poll in the general discussion area.

Voting Ends March 18, 2006 op2:

-John N.


----------

